# broken leg



## campyn (Jul 27, 2012)

My girl broke her leg trying to get out of the fence. Her toe got caught and I when I saw her she was just hanging there quietly. When I removed her from the fence her leg stayed straight. She can not put weight on the foot. I put her in her own special cage in the house, with food and water. She does move around not walking of course but gets herself turned to get water and food. My question is can a Chicken make it with one leg? Can/should I split it? Should I just eat her? or what?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i would try and splint it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I would give her a chance. Are you sure it's broken? If there are bones sticking out then that's a bad break and hard to recover from. If its just muscle damage and strain she might just be fine long term. Id let her have the chance to recover. Especially if she's eating and drinking.


----------



## campyn (Jul 27, 2012)

she is getting around in the cage okay, just kind crawling make she gets to the food and water and I put cantaloupe in for her as a treat. I will see what happens. There are no bones sticking out but when i lift the leg it just kinda swings nothing holding it. just flop flop flop. I am not sure how to splint it since her foot is kinda curled up. Any suggestions


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like a high fracture close to the hip. Could also be a hip dislocation. The injury won't likely kill her but I don't know if she will ever walk again. Without complication to a set fracture, you are looking at a healing time of 6 weeks. May want to rethink your options with her. So sorry.


----------

